
Made this app that monetizes email.Why are people too afraid to use it for work? - ihateemail
https://www.prioritize-me.com/
======
ihateemail
Not promotional- looking for feedback from the community on whether would be
widespread fear around using such an app on work email. Tech and product
people get bombarded with email all the time, so we thought an app that
charges unsolicited senders $ for email delivery would greatly reduce the
noise. However, initial testers have expressed FOMO and general fear of
ridicule if they were to start telling people they need to pay to email them.
Trying to understand if tech folks here would feel the same.

------
HackerSam
Dont understand what this is about? is this premotional?

~~~
jmnicolas
If I understood correctly it filters all your non white-listed emails and ask
the senders (marketers) to pay money if they want you to receive their mail.

~~~
ihateemail
Correct, it allows you to set a $ amount for someone to reach you on email (if
you haven't whitelisted the person or they've never contacted you before).

